
Show HN: UnityPack, a Python 3 deserialization library for Unity3D files - scrollaway
https://github.com/hearthsim/python-unitypack
======
scrollaway
Hello HN!

Unity3D is a popular game framework
([https://unity3d.com/](https://unity3d.com/)) in C#. Unitypack is a library
that deals with the unity3d files it uses at a very low level.

This is an alternative to tools like Disunity. It can deserialize into python
object, and included are tools to extract/convert raw files and convert entire
bundles to YAML. I have explained the reasoning in the README.md file.

The library is still in an early alpha stage. It does not support all versions
of Unity and some features (such as cross-bundle references, Mesh conversion
to .obj, several texture formats etc) are still missing.

Unitypack was written as part of the HearthSim community
([http://hearthsim.info](http://hearthsim.info)). Come check us out
(#hearthsim on Freenode) if you're into Hearthstone and AI/Reverse
engineering/Simulation :)

